# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Sa ndikon fitimi i një llotarie në familje...a e ndryshon atë?

## Letersia 76

Cdo njeri luan llotari dhe shpreson nje dite se do te fitoje ....
po shpresa eshte e madhe dhe pa e shtershme ..
A mendoni se fitimi i llotarise mund ta ndryshoje gjithcka ne shoqeri ....dhe ne cilin aspekt mund te ndikoje mire apo keq ....


faliminderit per mirkuptimin...
ju uroj te gjitheve fat ne llotari!

----------


## Estella

90% e personave qe kane fituar nje shume te madhe lekesh kane pasur kontakte te perditshme dhe sesione te ndryshme me psikologe per ti ndihmuar ata nga gjendja mendore dhe psikologjike. Kjo statistike eshte marre nga Times Magazine.

----------


## Letersia 76

ashtu eshte moj Estella ,paraja te sjell vuajtje dhe strese .

----------


## katana

vallahi dhe ne e fitum llotarin e shkrete dhe na ndrroi jeten komplet. akoma spo e marr vesh per mire apo per keq? 

e dini per cilen lloto e kam llafin? 
hihihih

----------


## Letersia 76

ate amerikane ......

----------


## bjondina

Ah more Letersia te kam thene hap ca tema ti pa rrugzgjidhje.Ku ta di une e shkreta se se kam provuar.

----------


## Letersia 76

a shpresoj qe te bie ajo llotaria ty dhe te na tregosh se cfare do besh...
asmua nuk me ka rene po nuke di se nga me erdhi ne mendje mo bjondina ...
te uroj shendet e te mira dhe lumturi ne familje !

----------


## bjondina

Aman ore te hengert goja mjalte.
Fjala jote ne vesh te perendise.


If I have a milion dollar
I would bye you a house
If ....................

----------


## Letersia 76

faliminderit bjondina .....

----------


## bjondina

Ajo e dyta eshte reklama qe i behet llotarise ketu ne NY.
Se mos mendove ndryshe lol?!

----------


## Letersia 76

e di  e di se me kane diftue (treguar)......

hmmmmmmmm

----------


## s0ni

Haha letersia qenke me keq se babai im qe i beri leket llotari c'do jave.  Me cmendi mua ai...me thote qe kur te fitoj llotarine atehere do te coj per vizite ne Shqiperi..eehhh na ka gjete belaja me kete llotari dreqi.
Sa e ndrryshon llotaria familjen?? Per kete pyetje s'kam pergjigje se kemi fituar (akoma<==shpresa ime qe ta fitoj).  
Pyetje me pergjigje do ishte kjo ?Sa leke harxhoni duke bere llotari? :kryqezohen:

----------


## smiley_angel

LLotaria mund te ndryshoje jeten e atij personit qe i bie por nuk e besoj marredheniet e tij me shoqerine apo ambjentin rrethues.

 Pacim edhe shnet e pare !

----------


## Estella

Sa me e madhe shume e llotarise aq me pak jane shanset per te fituar. N.q.s shuma eshte mbi 100 mije dollare shanset jane 1 ne 77 milion ose akoma me e vogel.

----------


## Estella

Blej ndonjehere ndonje bilete kur vete shuma 150 milion apo me shume, dhe me thote babi "Sbi rrufeja ne hale jo" Hahahahahahaha, edhe kete e thua i them........por ja qe eshte e vertete sepse shanst jane shume te pakta, jo se vleresohet ketu njeriu.

----------


## Letersia 76

hahahahahah
Ae dini se ush fiton ne llotarite ore...
ai qe nuk luan 
dhe ai qe e ka bere llotarine 
te tjeret vetem humbin eshte nje probalitet i vogel shume fare ...

suksese i ishalla.....

----------


## bjondina

E di si eshte puna Letersia:
Dikush lart kishte thene se fitimi i llotarise ndikon ne anen ekonomike te njeriut jo ne ate shoqerore.Une do thosha se kjo varet nga karakteri i njeriut.Sepse ka nga ata si puna e shprehjes "Kur ra gabeli ne vaj ulliri leu dhe b......"

----------


## Letersia 76

astu eshte bjondina .....

Le te ja leme kohes gjithcka ........

----------


## dianausa

vellai im vjen pas disa javesh ne amerike  se fitoi llotarine amerikane ( po kjo llogaritet si llotaritee tjera ne pare ) besoj  po 
do  ndryshoje jeten komplet  familja  
 that`s good

----------


## hope31

une mendoj se po, ndikon ne jeten e familjes fitimi i nje llotarie

----------

